# Panama City West Bay Fly fishing partner needed.



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I’m back in Orlando now, but lived in Panama City in 2020. I caught more redfish in that one year than I’ve caught in my entire life in west and east Central Florida. I fish out of a Gheenoe Highsider, but don’t sling the buggy whip - caught a bunch on topwater and a whole bunch on paddle tales. Good luck finding a stand in partner!


----------

